# Сколько стоит?



## Lan' (13 Авг 2007)

Здравствуйте, хочу понять, с какой строны подходить к проблеме.

Мне 24 года боли в спине были всегда, но не серьезные, поэтому внимание этому вопросу не уделялось, в последний год проблема обозначилась явно, т.е. не только боль в спине стала сильной и не обращать на это внимание сложно , но и визуально видно, что позвоночник не прямой.

Понимаю, что нужно заняться вплотную, дальше тянуть некуда,
возникает вопрос в какую сумму мне это может встать?

Ни на одном сайте не нашла прескурант, понимаю что все зависит от стадии заболевания и выбранного курса лечения, но порядок цифр можно как то узнать? 

Заранее спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Witch (13 Авг 2007)

*сколько стоит?*

Привет, у меня было тоже самое, когда боль в спине стала невыносимой, я обратилась в клинику А. Бобыря, сейчас уже все нормально, прохожу курс лечения...расценки у них я бы сказала средние, 500 руб консультация, если ты продолжаешь там лечелие, то консультация бесплатна, 750 руб узи позвоночника, а затем в зависимости от курса лечения, назначают сеансы, один сеанс стоит 2000 руб. В сравнении с другими клиниками - это дешево.


----------



## Анатолий (14 Авг 2007)

*сколько стоит?*

Всю информацию о ценах и приблизительном курсе лечения Вы можете узнать у администраторов, позвонив, по телефонам, приведенным на нашем сайте.


----------

